# Homebuilt Streamliner!



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Picture it: It's December 1945, and it's just after World War 2, and "The Columbia and Puget Sound Railroad & Navigation Company," is scrambling to rebuild it's fleet. Even with it's purchase of PRR E-6 Atlantics, B&M Super-Pacifics Clones, the PM Berkshire Clone, and the NYC S-class 4-8-4 clone (yes, the War Production Board was leanient with expirimenting with Steam Power for the C&PS R&N!), there was still turmoil, with the fleet's mechenical state! 

In a "Closed Door Meeting", at the headquarters of the Pike, in Renton, the Top Brass Hats of the road are there; The Northern Region Controler, The Southern Region Controler, the Yakima Valley Region Controler, the Coast Region Controler, and the Marine Controler, along with the President, Vice-President, the Company Treausurer the Chief Mechenical Officer, and the Shop Foreman for Renton's Roundhouse and Backshop. This was a matter of the future of the road, and how to keep their heads!

"We need a symbol for the post-war passenger fleet!" said the President, "somthing to catch the eyes and draw the passegers to the trains!!!"

"Yes, we need a symbol, but what? We can't aford anything super big, like a whole new train!" said the Treasurer.

"And it needs to be universal; a symbol for the whole system!" said *All* the Region Controlers.

The Marine Controler then spoke up, in his gruf, salty voice: "What you land lubbers need, is your own Kalakala!" A burnt out hulk, turned Lazerus, into the Flying Bird Flagship of Puget Sound Navigation! Tell me Shop Foreman, do ye not have two locomotives, one of them a Pacific, comming off lease to the Great Northern, and from my sources, they gave her a beatin'!"

"Yes," said the Shop Foreman, "They used her hard in Spokane!" 

"And didn't the New York Central, just get rid of the streamlining on their Hudsons?" the Marine Controler asked?

"Yes they did!" the Shop Foreman grinned!

"That's it! We turn that Pacific into a near clone of the 20th Century Limited Hudson!!!" shouted the President.

"We can do that," said the Treasurer "The WPB hopefuly will allow us to do that..."

"That's a solid plan, tour it around the regions with spruced up passenger stock, and roll onward. Then put it into the regular train service..." said the Vice-President, "Spruce up all the coach stock too, will really help the case for the road too; I mean, we won't have the cash for the streamliner passenger stock for another few years! So, we overhaul, streamline, and spruce up what we have!"

"So it's settled, we streamline the Pacific, fix up the coach stock, and we'll be okay..." said the President, "all in favor of the motion say 'yes'!"

With enthusasium, they all said *"YES!!"*, and they went through with the streamlining of the Pacific, and eventually, they got that streamlined passenger stock. The Pacific became a Symbol of _*"The Columbia and Puget Sound Railroad & Navigation Company." *_
Just imagine, a _"modern"_ Pacific, streamlined like the Dreyfuss Hudson, and that day, May 25, 1946, a little one year old baby, pressed the chrisining button, and a bottle of creek water from wher the Steamboat Virginia V (5) was launched, chrisined the new locomotive, named the *"Cascade Flyer"*! Guests there, included *"The Marx Brothers"*, *"Bing Crosby"*, many service men, home from the war, the Upper class from cities across the network, company people (officals and workers), invited guests, and the public! The Locomotive still rides the rails today, as the rail equivelent, to the grand and mighty MV Kalakala, even being in a tie for the second, with the grand ferry, for most popular attraction at the 1962 Seattle World's Fair; *Century 21* logo and all!!! God bless _"The Kalakala"_, and _"The Cascade Flyer!"_

Okay here's the real story, I've got a "Restoration Hardware" Dreyfuss Hudson, a tin toy, not too expensive, and I've got a second Mantua 4-6-2 comming to me, in Great Northern paint, for free (a guy passed, and my buddy up in Port Townsend is giving it to me, because the wife of the passed on, has not been reachable at all). So I really want a streamliner, but don't have the cash; what do I do? Answer: put the tin superstructure of the tin 4-6-4, over 4-6-2's boiler; a _"true"_ streamlining job. I get the weight, efficiency, and reliability of the Mantua 4-6-2, with the look of a Dreyfuss Hudson! That is really briliant, is it not?

On a side note: The grand old ferry MV Kalakala, is in troble! with the US Army Corpse of Engineers and a scrap company in Tacoma, are dying to kill her; please spread the word to save her! I know this is a train forum, but she was owned by the *Key Interurban System *of San Francisco, before becomming the Kalakala! This is the latest article, from the Seattle Post- Intelegencer http://www.seattlepi.com/local/transportation/article/Kalakala-3540289.php. This Ship is in the literal sence, sending out an S.O.S., please help save her!!!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Well?*

So What does everyone think on ethier: The story? The locomotive plan? The Kalakala? Or all three?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

so is this a HO scale model were talking about, museum piece or what? pics? beware of the wall of text...


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*This is what I'm planning...*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lunzerland/5715202012/

Take the superstructure off of this...

http://media.photobucket.com/image/mantua%20pacific/3shaygetz/IMG_8945-950.jpg








And plop it over the boiler of this! 

I'm sorry, but somthing is stopping me from posting images, so I can only post links! And yes, this is an HO scale, model railroad we are talking about, I just made it sound like a real one, as to give validity, and it explains in a more fun way, what my railroad is all about. It's like the Gorre & Daphited, the V&O, or the Utah Belt, to name a few! Shay, I'll be more leary of the wall of text, if somebody could fix my image uploading abilities, when I review a post, it just shows a little box with a red "x" inside it!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well im not too sure, I know you will have to fab up some way to secure it, but i would assume you have it thought out? they do make the Dreyfuss train engine already, but Im assumeing your wanting to kit bash it? if so it should be an interesting project and sounds a bit like something my RR would cook up anyways...


@Shay: I see your wall of text and raise you a true wall o' text...


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks, but the pressing matter to clearly illistrate this is, "could somebody check what's wrong with my photo upload capabilities?" Any mods out there who could shed some light on this? I'd like the thread readers to actually see what I'm planning, and any detailing input would be great! I can't wait to see what happens, as I do this project. 

Any Mod reading this, I'd like to be able to add images to the first post, to break up the text, or better yet create a new post, retelling the story, with images, breaking up text, and make the story less confusing!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Guru,

What specific problem are you having in trying to upload pics? Are you using the Go Advanced down below, then the paper clip icon from there? Browse, Upload, etc.?

Are your pics something under say 1600x1200 pixels?

If you can get the pics to load (in a new post), I can merge them into your original post ... just tell me where to break up the text/pics.

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

trainguru,
I lost you me somewhere after Picture it: ZZZZZZZZ! 
Maybe you've reached your daily information input limit!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I was using "insert image," that used to work for me. Yes the pictures are under the specified pixels. So where did I go wrong? I'll repost the story, as soon as we figure it out, considering the "wall of text" posts.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Let's try this Fictional History lesson, again! A Soapbox for Kalakala at the end too*

:ttiwwop: So like I said, let's try this again; I know, I know, it was a worthless, without pics!!!:

Picture it: It's December 1945, and it's just after World War 2, and "The Columbia and Puget Sound Railroad & Navigation Company," is scrambling to rebuild it's fleet. Even with it's purchase of PRR E-6 Atlantics, B&M Super-Pacifics Clones, the PM Berkshire Clone, and the NYC S-class 4-8-4 clone (yes, the War Production Board was leanient with expirimenting with Steam Power for the C&PS R&N!), there was still turmoil, with the fleet's mechenical state! 

In a "Closed Door Meeting", at the headquarters of the Pike, in Renton, the Top Brass Hats of the road are there; The Northern Region Controler, The Southern Region Controler, the Yakima Valley Region Controler, the Coast Region Controler, and the Marine Controler, along with the President, Vice-President, the Company Treausurer the Chief Mechenical Officer, and the Shop Foreman for Renton's Roundhouse and Backshop. This was a matter of the future of the road, and how to keep their heads!

"We need a symbol for the post-war passenger fleet!" said the President, "somthing to catch the eyes and draw the passegers to the trains!!!"

"Yes, we need a symbol, but what? We can't aford anything super big, like a whole new train!" said the Treasurer.

"And it needs to be universal; a symbol for the whole system!" said All the Region Controlers.

The Marine Controler then spoke up, in his gruf, salty voice: "What you land lubbers need, is your own Kalakala! A burnt out hulk,






turned Lazerus, into the Flying Bird Flagship of Puget Sound Navigation!








Tell me Shop Foreman, do ye not have two locomotives, one of them a Pacific, comming off lease to the Great Northern, and from my sources, they gave her a beatin'!"

"Yes," said the Shop Foreman, "They used her hard in Spokane!" 

"And didn't the New York Central, just get rid of the streamlining on their Hudsons?" the Marine Controler asked?

"Yes they did!" the Shop Foreman grinned!

"That's it! We turn that Pacific into a near clone of the 20th Century Limited Hudson!!!" shouted the President.















"We can do that," said the Treasurer "The WPB hopefuly will allow us to do that..."

"That's a solid plan, tour it around the regions with spruced up passenger stock, and roll onward. Then put it into the regular train service..." said the Vice-President, "Spruce up all the coach stock too, will really help the case for the road too; I mean, we won't have the cash for the streamliner passenger stock for another few years! So, we overhaul, streamline, and spruce up what we have!"

"So it's settled, we streamline the Pacific, fix up the coach stock, and we'll be okay..." said the President, "all in favor of the motion say 'yes'!"

With enthusasium, they all said "YES!!", and they went through with the streamlining of the Pacific, and eventually, they got that streamlined passenger stock. The Pacific became a Symbol of "The Columbia and Puget Sound Railroad & Navigation Company." 
Just imagine, a "modern" Pacific, streamlined like the Dreyfuss Hudson, and that day, May 25, 1946, a little one year old baby, pressed the chrisining button, and a bottle of creek water from wher the Steamboat Virginia V (5) was launched, chrisined the new locomotive, named the "Cascade Flyer"! Guests there, included "The Marx Brothers", "Bing Crosby", many service men (home from the war), the Upper Class from cities across the network, company people (officals and workers), invited guests, and the public! The Locomotive still rides the rails today, as the rail equivelent, to the grand and mighty MV Kalakala, even being in a tie for the second, with the grand ferry, for most popular attraction at the 1962 Seattle World's Fair;






Century 21 logo and all!!!







God bless "The Kalakala", and "The Cascade Flyer!"

Okay here's the real story, I've got a "Restoration Hardware" Dreyfuss Hudson, a tin toy, not too expensive, and I've got a second Mantua 4-6-2 comming to me, in Great Northern paint, for free (a guy passed, and my buddy up in Port Townsend is giving it to me, because the wife of the passed on, has not been reachable at all). So I really want a streamliner, but don't have the cash; what do I do? Answer: put the tin superstructure of the tin 4-6-4, over 4-6-2's boiler; a "true" streamlining job. I get the weight, efficiency, and reliability of the Mantua 4-6-2, with the look of a Dreyfuss Hudson! That is really briliant, is it not?

On a side note: The grand old ferry MV Kalakala, is in trouble! With the US Army Corpse of Engineers and a scrap company in Tacoma, are dying to kill her; please spread the word to save her! I know this is a train forum, but she was owned by the Key Interurban System of San Francisco, before becomming the Kalakala! This is the latest article, from the Seattle Post- Intelegencer http://www.seattlepi.com/local/trans...la-3540289.php. This Ship is in the literal sence, sending out an S.O.S., please help save her!!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Much better...powering that tin Hudson would be very cool.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Guru,

Nicely done ... interesting (if somewhat fictionalized) narrative. If we could only go back in time and really listen in on those board room conversations, huh?

Quite the streamlining job on the Kalakala ... I hope the various marine preservation groups can save her.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

shaygetz said:


>


I'm going to steal that graphic Shay, that's a great one!


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

trainguru said:


> So What does everyone think on ethier: The story? The locomotive plan? The Kalakala? Or all three?


 Great story trainguru,I felt like I was there, sitting in on the meeting.You are a good writer:thumbsup: On the matter of the locos,I would keep the hudson original and get it going,but hey, thats just how I roll.again great writing.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the complements! -  I'd like to know, if I could use this in a book, or does the site hold all rights! I'm thinking of writing a book, based off my model trains, like Rev. W. Audry and Thomas!

Steam Chaser, I'm not exactly sure what you mean on the locomotives though... could you clarify! -


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*The Chief Mechenical Officer's angle*

In that "Closed Door Meeting" in Renton, in December 1945, the Chief Mechenical Officer was oddly quiet, for he knew, if he kept quiet, eventually, they would realize what he had been telling them for years. The streamlining was a plot, between the Marine Controler, and the CMO! This plot was for the greater good. 

The CMO, and the Marine Controler, had lunch, back in August 1945, with one Mrs. Peabody, the wife of Puget Sound Navigation's Captian Peabody! Mrs. Peabody was the "Brains" behind the Kalakala's design by saying "She ought to be more rounded!" 







Peabody met with the the Marine Controler and the CMO, to aid their efforts in creating a "streamlined", "railrunning" Kalakala! 

_"My best advice to you is this: If you want the rail equivelent to 'the most important vessel since Noah's Ark,' then you need to be suttle about it, and use a little bit of fact here and there!"_ said the dignified, elderly Mrs. Peabody.

So the two set to work, leaving little clues here and there! A deshrouding news here, a Kalakala picture there, and a notice to the system about locomotives comming off their lease to the Great Northern! Even a short jaunt to assess the locomotives, in Spokane! This was how the stage was set for the cold December Day, when that special meeting was called!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

as for the story, idea and all, its a great idea, kinda sounds a bit like me in some respects to the kit bashing parts...great read too! check your PM box trainguru


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

So, any advice if I want to do a bit of super detailing to the tin shell? -


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

you have a few options here (least to me you do) paint (will work, but may not be perfict or pretty) or use detail parts from spare trains (ones that you condemed to the bone yard perhaps) glue/cement them into place as needed, paint as needed and enjoy

is the tin toy HO scale? if so id love to get my hands on it just for the colector/conversation starter it would be for me...you could further deck out the train by adding LEDs into the mix so your train will require less power to run, and also be lighter in the end (yes I know someone is gonna bring up "hey the bulbs barely weigh much" yes true they don't but LEDs will use less power so you don't need as much to run your train, the weight reduction is just a by product )


anyways thats my thoughts so far, and TG you have mail


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

These are good ideas, but then again, the whole point of streamliners, was to kill clunky clutter! - 

If a moderator is reading this, can I take my story, from the posts, and use it in my own published literature, or is it property of the the thread?


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well you did ask so I did provide answers


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks though Berlin. -


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

trainguru said:


> These are good ideas, but then again, the whole point of streamliners, was to kill clunky clutter! -
> 
> If a moderator is reading this, can I take my story, from the posts, and use it in my own published literature, or is it property of the the thread?


If you posted it, it's yours. There are no restrictions on you using stuff you posted elsewhere.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Gunner; meanwhile, what kind of sherrif are you? Old west? Andy Griffith? Or Jack Carter from "Eureka" (the best of both; a ex-US Marshall, turned sherrif of a US Government skunk works town!!! - )?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

trainguru said:


> Thanks Gunner; meanwhile, what kind of sherrif are you? Old west? Andy Griffith? Or Jack Carter from "Eureka" (the best of both; a ex-US Marshall, turned sherrif of a US Government skunk works town!!! - )?


Wyatt Earp.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay, ethier see you at O.K., or in Alaska! -


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

trainguru said:


> Thanks for all the complements! -  I'd like to know, if I could use this in a book, or does the site hold all rights! I'm thinking of writing a book, based off my model trains, like Rev. W. Audry and Thomas!
> 
> Steam Chaser, I'm not exactly sure what you mean on the locomotives though... could you clarify! -


 I am saying that I would keep the tin dreyfuss as is and keep it all original and give it what ever it needs to make it complete and running.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

steam chaser said:


> I am saying that I would keep the tin dreyfuss as is and keep it all original and give it what ever it needs to make it complete and running.


I second that thought...:thumbsup:


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*The Reason Why I'm Doing it This Way...*

It's a tin toy, not a perfect scale model! so the Mantua is the logical choice for a working locomotive; just mount the tin shell over the boiler. Just like the real locomotives were! -


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Conceptual Art for "The Cascade Flyer"*

Here, from the Columbia & Puget Sound Railroad & Navigation "archives," is "Edward Larabee Oliver's" original conceptual artwork, that was used for the final construction! I also have some more on the actual locomotive! - 

*"The Cascade Flyer"*, was planned to be a technological milestone, with all the inovations that would make sence for a Passenger Steam Locomotive this late in the "Steam Era". The inovations are:

*Steam Idler Controls #to be ready at the drop of a hat!#.

*Roller Bearings Throughout.

*Disk Drivers (very close to the Brit's _Southern Railway _"Bullied" pattern.).

*Type E Superheaters.

*Oil Firing (All C&PS R&NCo. Locomotives are!).

*Thermodynamic insulation (Fiberglass, not...  - Asbestos!)

*Overfire Jets.

*Spark Arrestor.

*Radio Equipment.

*Multiple CTC/ATS/ATC reader systems (for Trackage Rights - hwell

*Aerodynamic Boiler "Airstream"/"Streamlining" (Helps the looks and speed, all in one! - )

*Smart Paint Job (To draw the passengers to the tracks! - ).

And...

*A Catchy Name; to Embody the Dreams of a _"Bright Future"! - _









However, lightweight rods wern't used, because of concerns as to the avalibility of the metal alloys. With these develoments, the Norfolk and Western thought to take these to the humble Switcher #The N&W expiriment of M2 4-8-0 1100!#. They never will admit it though (prideful o'l coal hauler, of a *"Prideful Old Southern Steam Road!!!"*).

Mister Oliver worked on this, all by himself, with the brainstormed ideas of the good Marine Controler and Mrs. Peabody, that fateful August Day, until December 31st, 1945; Monday, when copies of the design were submitted to the Treasurer, the Region Controler's, the Renton Roundhouse and Shop Foreman, the Vice-President, and the President! One copy each, was also given to the Marine Controler and Mrs. Peabody (as a late Christmas present).

This was the design that launched a new era for the Columbia & Puget Sound Railroad & Navigation Company. A Lazerus, like the Kalakala, and an age of hope, like another project, earlier in the road's history #another story, another time#. To this day, the Reveloutionary, runs on!


Okay, so E.L.O. (an intentional joke; Don't Bring Me Down!!! -  & :laugh, um, Mister Oliver, was for the story. The real artist (myself) put a little tag on the artwork, to create the story archive image. My name is on the image, and that's the image below.









So what do you think?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the story. Some fictionalized fun added to help bring real history alive.

Nice artwork,too!

TJ


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

very nice!!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Thanks, and Here's a Spoiler for You All!!!*

Thanks, and if you think this is somthing, you'll love the "Ginger Rogers"! A Diesel Boxcab, light on it's feet! -


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Spoilers!!! Need help?*

So, an update is in order: The future Cascade Flyer, and the Ginger Rogers, should be on there way tomorrow, and arive next week. I'll have artwork up soon. and start the production process for the locomotive decoration. I've also just got 4 big boards (rolling doors), for the future Mark 5 layout!!! - 

My Road is a fairly extensive one (fictional wise), but I think I'll model where the relics of the road run the most; the Southern Division (Tacoma to Pacific and Grays Harbor Counties), and the Northern from Sumner to Seattle via Palmer Jct., Maple Valley, Renton, and Black River Jct. The only limiting factor is space, and diversity of the area I'd like to do (big Cities to the Pacific Ocean). Any ideas to ease this problem??? -


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

for the city part just a simple city back drop similar to a NY style (crowded if really large) and a few static (3d) physical buildings to bring the city scape to your layout, same for other things, small towns you should be able to get away with just a few buildings on the layout. hills and the like same thing really.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks, that sounds good, and I'll keep it in mind for the future! For now though, I think I'll model the coastal area a lot more. -


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Ginger Rogers Preview!*

Okay boys and girls, here she is; fresh from a stint on the "new" *Virginia & Truckee*, and heading for the back, and paint shop soon, is the inovative Busch-Suzler powered _"Ginger Rogers". _A product of 1934, she is 2,150 Brake Horsepower of railroad inovation. With a carbody from ALCO, radiators from Ingersol-Rand, a small electrical generator, a steam generator, a Busch-Suzler V-10 diesel engine, and Westinghouse traction parts, she was the bell of the ball, built in the C&PS backshop as a 2-Do-2 diesel. Currently, her eight drivers and motors are getting serviced (assembly and all), so she looks like a Bo-Bo diesel, but don't be fooled, she is eight stacks of lean, mean Boxcab Diesel machine!!! - 

Here are some images:
































Her liniage can be traced to Canadian National Boxcab No. 9000, the New York Central Boxcabs No. 1500 and No.1550, the AGEIR boxcab switchers. _"Ginger"_ can be considered the engine cousin to Illinois Central No. 9202, and one to the Black Ball Line/Washington State Ferries ships M.V. Chippewa, M.V. Kalakala, M.V. Enetai, and M.V. Willapa (mostly the Chippewa). Her name comes from the then rising star, and Fred Astaire's dance partner, *"Ginger Rogers"*. She is light on her feet, graceful, but all the _*"Moxie"*_ a locomotive needs to survive on the *Highirons!*

Yes, _"Ginger Rogers"_ is a fine peice of Great Depression *"Can-Do Mindset".* So she's sure to please! - 

Okay, so the real story is, that the chassie (heavy metal, with an unknown motor and drive), and the main body, were just parts I found back in November of 2011's Boeing Show and Swap Meet; total cost was about $4.75 to 5.75 (the chassie about seventy-five cents complete and working, in a passed on modeler's junk pile; four or five yankee dollars for the body! - ). To make the darling a 2-Do-2, from a Bo-Bo, I've got to cut some axle boxes, off some junk diesel trucks (that will be fun; a real barrel of monkies!!! - ). The Lead trucks are really the power trucks, but I like "rigid frame" diesels better, so that's why the truck side cut up. My friend in Port Townsend and I, discussed every detail, and he assembled it (about another five or ten yankee dollars sunk in, not to mention labor, headache phone calls on Saturdays for the last seven or eight months, and about a dozen emails! - :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: hwell::laugh: - The emotions of building an *"extremely early"* diesel!!! - ). But I'm happy with the result, and it will be here soon!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

very cool, I want one now!!! LOL!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

This is what I find for the CN 9000.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Gunner, look at this!!!*

The first two are from the WW2-era EMD conversion! This is where most of the inspiration comes from:









This was when they were new.

In retrospect, the Baldwin wouldn't be a bad idea for inspiration too! -


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Love the box cabs! now im thinking of a kit bash to try and build my own loco...


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Yours look a lot like two CNJ1000 engines put together. Rounding the hood and adding square radiator boxes would get yours closer to the prototype. You should try and find some old locomotives and take the wheel sets from them and put them as dummy's in the center as well. That would be pretty close to the prototype.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I stated what was from what earlier, and I am doing the axle boxes only off the trucks, then glue those on GC53. It's a free-lanced diesel! -


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

trainguru said:


> I stated what was from what earlier, and I am doing the axle boxes only off the trucks, then glue those on GC53. It's a free-lanced diesel! -


Perfectly fine and I just simply said what they basically looked like right now, and offered ways to make them look closer to the 9000 you had described. I just think they would be a spotting image of a dual CNJ 1000.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Update is in Order*

GC, the Boxcab will be here in about a week, along with the Cascade Flyer!!! -


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

cool, I will be busy working on a Trainz route that uses boxcabs and doodlebugs.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

GC, think you could do a TRAINZ of my Boxcab? How do you generate stuff for TRAINZ anyway? -  - I've always wanted to do that!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

trainguru said:


> GC, think you could do a TRAINZ of my Boxcab? How do you generate stuff for TRAINZ anyway? -  - I've always wanted to do that!


you need to know programs like gmax (modeling program) and a few others I think for that, plus you will possibly need some importers/exporters for each respective program/function


----------

